# Room for 2 more people for LONG trip...



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm leaving to pick up new boat this weekend...driving her back from east coast. We will be fishing our way back to Orange Beach from Clearwater. The plan is to grouper fish and wahoo troll through the middle grounds to Port St. Joe. Then troll the next day at the squiggle and back to Orange Beach. I've got room for 2 more. Please text me for all the details. Two overnight trips over some of the best the gulf has to offer. This really could be the trip of a life time.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

any estimation of the cost?
Thanks
Sky


----------



## Bowdata (Oct 10, 2012)

Would love to go! When and where are we meeting?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a jam up trip!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

I am interested as well!!!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Meet up in Clearwater the night of the 7th


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

$$$$ ??


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I made that run once, we jumped off at New Port Richie. Wish I could tag on this one. I love long trips.

Have Fun.*


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm interested. PM me with more details, times, cost etc. Leaving from Clearwater? Fly there? Can the new boat hold enough beer (just kidding, I don't drink and fish anymore). Really interested in doing this though.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's a fun run....


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Take lots of picks of the new boat B.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Airfare to Tampa $160.00. Come on, I need the rest of the costs and info so I can come up with a plan for this. retired, no kids and wife will be glad to get rid of me for a couple of days. Ran charters in AK. Just want the details!!!!!


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Mikvi said:


> Airfare to Tampa $160.00. Come on, I need the rest of the costs and info so I can come up with a plan for this. retired, no kids and wife will be glad to get rid of me for a couple of days. Ran charters in AK. Just want the details!!!!!


He says in the original post to text him for all the details, phone number listed below that.


----------



## Bowdata (Oct 10, 2012)

Brandon. Not sure if you got my pm or not my number is (251)7478920


----------

